# Just wanted to say Hello



## MCNJ (May 18, 2011)

Am a new member and found this site while researching a WW2 Bendix Mark V sextant I just acquired.
Am looking for info and will post in a regular section with photos

Mike


----------



## woody (May 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## imalko (May 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard Mike.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2011)

Looking forward to the posts Mike.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2011)

Hi Mike, welcome from England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 19, 2011)

G'day Mike, welcome aboard.


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the site Mate. Enjoy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## brucejscott (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the group! You should post a picture of the sextant, it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Peebs (May 19, 2011)

G'day Mike,
Greetings from Downunder, welcome aboard!


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from...New Jersey!!!

Are ya from da Nord or da Sud? Next to the diggers, looks like the East Coast area membership is growng!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2011)

g'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## MCNJ (May 22, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum from...New Jersey!!!
> 
> Are ya from da Nord or da Sud? Next to the diggers, looks like the East Coast area membership is growng!


 
North. Right outside NYC.
Later


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## MCNJ (May 22, 2011)

Thanks All!


----------



## MCNJ (May 22, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> Welcome to the group! You should post a picture of the sextant, it would be interesting to see.


 Bruce, I had some uploaded in a post.....if you can't locate them, I'll try to find the link
Delivery is shown by USP for Monday. A new toy, ultimately will sell as it is not my core collectible.


----------

